# Golf Books To Read



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I love to read for relaxation and since my children gave me a Kindle for Father's Day, I've been devouring books a mile a minute.

I'm currently reading Tommy's Honor, the story of Old Tom and Young Tom Morris. It's comfortable reading that doesn't require you to remember a lot of characters or a complicated plot. I highly recommend it.

Can anyone recommend other golf oriented books, whether fact, fiction or otherwise, that I might like?

Thanks...


----------



## MJsusan (Jun 8, 2011)

sorry, I have not read the book. but later I will try


----------

